# musik-player für mini-touchscreen

## Treborius

hallo,

ich habe einen kleinen router (mit gentoo drauf)

nun habe ich einen kleinen touchscreen dafür gekauft,

um mit dem router musik abzuspielen (hat ne 160GB hd drin)

aber ich finde irgendwie nichts

amarok hat kde als dep, und die symbole wären eh zu klein 

(weil das benutze ich auf meinem dektop-pc)

kennt vllt jemand einen musik player, der auf einem schmalen

window manager läuft (fluxbox//enligentenment) und

extra grosse symbole unterstützt?

Xorg läuft schon auf dem router, und touchscreen driver funzt auch, 

aber immer mit dem blöden stift rumzufuchteln hab ich keine lust

edit : der touchscreen hat vllt so 12cm diagonale

danke für hinweise

Treb

----------

## ScytheMan

kommt drauf an was du genau benötigst, ob mit musik datenbank oder ob nur ne playlist reicht, last.fm anbindung etc. pp. 

du könntest dir mal

-clementine ansehen, amarok klon auf qt4 basis mit amarok 1.4 look

-audacious, xmms fork "winamp-like" dürfte imho große symbole gehabt haben.

-vlc, kennt man ja spielt alles ab, auch musik. hat ne wiedergabeliste bei.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

benutze doch den Music Player Deamon (MPD)! Für den gibt es so viele Clients, da ist sicher was dabei, was du auf deinem 12cm-Touchscreen verwenden kannst. Da gibt es zum Beispiel auch ein paar Sachen, die extra für die Bedienung mit dem PDA oder Handy ausgelegt sind, zum Beispiel NeoMPC als Webfrontend mit großen Knöpfen.

Kuck einfach mal hier drüber:

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MPD

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

